# WhoCares - judging from the lineup, I sure do



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.guitarsquid.com/Video/ne...-iommi-linde-lindstrom-and-jason-newsted.html

_What hides behind this new band name is in fact the renewed musical union between legendary Deep Purple singer Ian Gillan, with none other than Black Sabbath's Tony Iommi: the undisputed master of heavy guitar riffs.

The collaboration of Gillan and Iommi, who have worked together before on the Sabbath album "Born Again", is in itself an incredible news for all rock and metal fans and will be the best of surprises to get to know who is completing the band:None other than Jon Lord on keyboard ("Mr. Hammond", partner with Gillan on all the Deep Purple classics), Iron Maiden drummer Nicko McBrain, ex Metallica bass player Jason Newsted and HIM guitar player Linde Lindström are also featured on the two new songs._


:bow:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

The short clip gave me goosebumps! Love Ian Gillan, one of the best rock singers ever in my book! This will be a must have. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

xena approves:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

here's the vid of their first song:

http://guitarsquid.com/Latest/tony-iommi-and-ian-gillans-whocares-out-of-my-mind.html


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

They may be a 'supergroup', but listening to Ian Gillian singing within a one octave range is rather disappointing.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds interesting, and being of Armenian descent, the seemingly unsolicited donation is a pleasant surprise! Love Jon Lord's work!


----------

